# Opinions on Curado 200G



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Do any of you have any feedback on the new Curado G?

A guy i know bought one and said he wished he would have saved the $30 and got the Citica G. Said the Curado G is a big step down from the predecessor E model.

Tackle Warehouse has a lot of good reviews, and a few bad ones on it so i'm not sure. I can get one new on eBay for about $135 shipped.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a Tackle Tour review for you to read:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocuradog.html


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I haven't heard anything good about the g series. I have a couople E and haven't had any problems. 



Cody C


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think everyone is expecting it to be an E series reel. Its not. The reel costs less and has 2 less bearings. It is still an improvement over the B series model that everyone loved.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

get a new e series reel on ebay for the same price


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Get some older model shimanos and be done with the cheaply made reels. Sorry bantam but as your handle states, the old bantam curados and later are all you could want in my opinion. Shimano has a lot of redeeming to do after the chronarch and g series. The 50e and 200e7 were the last good reels IMO. Maybe shimanos got something up their sleeve as far as new reels go but the g series is not an ace in the hole


-mac-


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get some older model shimanos and be done with the cheaply made reels. Sorry bantam but as your handle states, the old bantam curados and later are all you could want in my opinion. Shimano has a lot of redeeming to do after the chronarch and g series. The 50e and 200e7 were the last good reels IMO. Maybe shimanos got something up their sleeve as far as new reels go but the g series is not an ace in the hole
> 
> -mac-


I don't think that is completely fair. If you like the Curado 50e and Curado 200E, then you should be perfectly happy with the Chronarch 50e and Chronarch 200E. They are no deficiencies in the Chronarch E series compared to the Curado E series. The only negative (unless you just love green or hate pearl white) is that the Chronarch 200E is $20 more than the Curado 200E. If you were a shopper who would have bought a Curado 50e or 200e in the past, I don't know why you wouldn't just buy the Chronarch E-series equivalent.

I do understand why people are disappointed in the Curado G. Normally, you expect an upgrade in a new reel. With the G-series, Shimano downgraded the reel (and moved production to a lower cost country). That doesn't make it a bad reel or non-competitive to its competition, but for those who loved and were used to the Curado E-series, it is a step down and will never be as good. I would never buy one. I may upgrade to higher end reels, but I don't think I will ever want to downgrade. For someone who wasn't used to reels as nice as the Curado E-series, the new G-series may fit perfectly. I just don't think you will get too many people replacing their Curado E-series with the Curado G-series.

I also was disappointed in the loss of the Chronarch D series. It was a better reel than the Chronarch E-series (though $100 more expensive).

In the end, all that reallly happened was: 1) The price of the Curado 200E increased by $20 (Chronarch 200E is a $20 more expensive version), 2) The Chronarch D-series was discontinued, and 3) Shimano added a new "lower" end line (Curado G series).

Chronarch D-series fans have something to be sad about. Curado E-series fans should just be annoyed that the price of the 200 size reel increased.

I think Shimano would have had a less negative reaction if they had discontinued the Chronarch line, increased the price of the Curado 200E by $20, and added some new line of reels below the Curados.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The current problem is the exchange rate. It dictates our pricing on the products. The dollar is very weak and the yen in artificially strong right now. The current average is 70 yen to the dollar. 3 years ago it was around 110. As you can see this really makes it difficult to maintain good pricing on new and current products. Because of this we are also limited to what we can offer at certain price points. It changes some features of the reels as well. A simple change to the drag star can change the final price of the reel by more than $10. How they come up with the price structure is a mystery to me, but trust me on this one. Our reel product manager has had a tough time building what he wants to see in our market. 

Some new products were on the table but due to this issue they would have come in at way too much money. Even now we are absorbing cost increases which reduces our profits. The Curado E is a prime example of this. We had to change the pricing before we started to lose money on every sale. There is not as much profit in the reels as some would think. 

The decision was made to drop the Chronarch D because of harder sales at $300. Several customers opted to move up to the Core instead of the Chronarch. The price was also too high for several people as it was. The people that make these decisions came up with a plan which you see today. Given the direction of the economy we decided to try and get the pricing down to more affordable levels for several customers. I hope to see something around $250ish added but it has been difficult to get anything there.


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

Bantam, when will Shimano make the Calais lighter, that would make a good reel,since Chronarch d no longer made. That was what was so nice (the weight) of the d.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Calais was never intended to be a light reel. It is supposed to be a smooth reel that is built like a tank. I'm not sure when we will see a change. Given the current dilemma I explained above, the new Calais would be really expensive.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Are there going to be any changes to the core in the near future?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Even if I knew I couldn't say anything. As of right now there has been no discussion of making any changes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love my calais and just got a second hand chronarch 100d7 from a 2cooler...couldnt be happier on top of my other shimanos


-mac-


----------

